# 2004 VW Touareg V8 4.2L Troubleshooting Help



## Danville (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, I have the above VW with several fault codes and would appreciate help in troubleshooting the causes for these.

I have a light bulb out of the interior rear door which is causing Fault Code 00121, so please disregard.

My major concern is that we are taking a 1,000 mile trip shortly, so is there any fault code that raises a flag?

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126

Monday,12,March,2012,14:16:00:05969

Chassis Type: 7L - VW Touareg
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 1C 22 29 32 34 36
37 39 3C 46 47 55 56 57 64 65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 75 76 77

VIN: WVGCC67L14D000977 Mileage: 83390km/51816miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-907-560-AXQ.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DA HW: 8E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0010 
Coding: 0007875
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 68DF0EA25868FA3

2 Faults Found:
18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 008 - - Intermittent
18104 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1696 - 002 - Implausible Message from Steering Column Controller - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No: 09D 927 750 N
Component: AL 600 6Q 0578 
Coding: 0004202
Shop #: WSC 26060 444 82303
VCID: 39799BE67342B3B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25.lbl
Part No: 7L0 907 379 B
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25 0106 
Coding: 0014337
Shop #: WSC 08076 444 00057
VCID: 387F9EE24848AA3

1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 137 A HW: 5WK 485 03
Component: 1Q Kessy 6700 
Revision: 67006015 Serial number: VWZ3Z0C7045276
Coding: 0147688
Shop #: WSC 26061 444 82303
VCID: 3169A3C6AB327BB

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

4 Faults Found:
01176 - Key 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00087 - Terminal 30 for Starting Relevant Consumers 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDDDDE85D6E5B

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 D
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L X 2714 
Coding: 0001030
Shop #: WSC 39542 111 53260
VCID: 3169A3C6AB327BB

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 7L6 937 049 K
Component: 2701 
Coding: 0101598
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4487FA120480FE3

3 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 B
Component: 0C Airbag 8.4E+ H07 0642 
Coding: 0012355
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 224B5C8AFED4D03

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 B
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3201 
Coding: 0000032
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3E7388FA6A6C943

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7LA.lbl
Part No: 7L6 920 980 MX
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB0 2935 
Coding: 0005131
Shop #: WSC 26060 444 82303
VCID: 9A3BE46A5684183

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 26060 444 82303
VCID: F0EFE6C2E0B8B23

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 7L6-919-879.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 879 
Component: JCI PathPoint 1600 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 04073A1244003E3

1 Fault Found:
00926 - Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BE
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0122 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7F0DB5FE2DE65DB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) X012 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E6C3809AD27C6C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0201 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F7FDDDDE85D6E5B

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 A
Component: Navigation 0627 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 4487FA120480FE3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) X012 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: E7DD8D9ED57675B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L0 959 933 C
Component: K7 HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000081
Shop #: WSC 26060 444 82303
VCID: 3C7782F27C70863

Part No: 7L0 959 701 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Part No: 7L0 959 702 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Part No: 7L0 959 703 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0104

Part No: 7L0 959 704 B
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0104

1 Fault Found: Please disregard this, see note above.
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 456 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0104 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3169A3C6AB327BB

Part No: 7L6 035 456 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0104
Note: Excessive Comm Errors


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-CD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 A
Component: Radio 0627 
Coding: 0005055
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 3169A3C6AB327BB

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 7L6-907-273.lbl
Part No: 7L6 907 273 
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052 
Coding: 0110320
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: F5E1D7D69FDA97B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 955 119 F
Component: Front Wiper 2416 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 376832
VCID: 377D9DDE4556A5B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 044 C
Component: DACHDISPLAY 0526 
Revision: 00000526 Serial number: 2009289.01 
Shop #: WSC 31414 000 00000
VCID: 377D9DDE4556A5B

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

I’d like to see this taken care of…

18613 - Performance Malfunction in Cooling System 
P2181 - 008 - - Intermittent

Not that well versed in 2004 VW Touareg V8 4.2L but…

This code is telling you the coolant temp sensor see’s a problem with the temperature. 
Bad coolant temp switch common on VAG cars.
Bad thermostat stuck open runs to cold common.
Bad thermostat sticks closed gets too hot.
Bad water pump impellers plastic and the break causing coolant flow problems.

On a cold morning with key on engine off login to ECU and read the coolants temp. Then logout and login to the cluster and read the coolant temp there they should be the same or real close.

Watch them both while it warms up to make sure they stay the same. I like watching the temps from to different modules something to compare values.

Any problems with the temp gauge? Like it doesn’t go as high as it use too?

Good Luck


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*How old is your battery?*

The Touareg is extremely sensitive to low voltage. 6 years is about the limit on the OEM battery.


----------



## Danville (Feb 13, 2012)

The battery has been changed 4 times, with the most recent about 6 months ago. Your idea is good because the battery continues to drain and some days it's dead.

I am looking at the fault code guide for tips, but need more time to learn how to run the cooling temp tests. The on-line manual is very helpful, but with so many fault codes, was asking for someone who sees a common link here.

The kessy is original issue and the navigation software is also the original version.

Thanks for your help and interest.


----------



## GooseyCA (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope it's not your Kessy Module. I have had exact battery problems where sometimes it just won't start. Even bought a jump-starter and works for a while until next time. Have had the Kessy
module replaced 2 times already and it just died again ;-(. This time it didn't even last 5K miles but was over 1 year. So of course it's not covered by warranty! Have a 2004 V8 w/86K miles and dead in the driveway.

First two times the module died it simply wouldn't hold a charge and car could not be started.

This time when you put the key in nothing happens. I hear some motor come on someplace but twisting to on position does nothing. No crank whatsoever, like the key is doing nothing. Diagnosed another damn Kessy module ;-(

Hope you have better luck!

Don't have a Vag-com so not sure what the error code shows. But I live in Concord and saw your close by, your welcome to come by and check if interested.

THANKS!


----------



## lgibson (Jun 13, 2007)

*Touareg battery drain*

There is (practically always) an active thread on this over at Club Touareg. Aside from the Kessy, Nav/Radio and amp that do not shut down are problematic. Try pulling fusesone by one.


----------



## Danville (Feb 13, 2012)

Igibson has the best suggestion ever, as the ClubTouareg forum has a wealth of knowledge for Touareg owners. Battery drain is a common problem, and it can be very difficult to identify the culprit.

GooseyCA, thanks for sharing your experience, and yes, I would be glad to visit with you. My travels take me to see our kids and grandkids, so it can't be available until the end of this month. I will send you a private message.

Do the Ross-Tech support members have comments on my numerous faults?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

The voltage issue is easy to rectify.

Just follow the draw or open door/switch not allowing the car to go to sleep.

Look in 46 with VCDS.


----------



## Danville (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Jack, I'm working on this, but want to thank you for all the assistance you give to members.

It is amazing how you share this knowledge every day and many times helping members in the morning to late at night.

All the best,


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

Danville said:


> Hi Jack, I'm working on this, but want to thank you for all the assistance you give to members.
> 
> It is amazing how you share this knowledge every day and many times helping members in the morning to late at night.
> 
> All the best,


 Yeah, I like to thank Jack too for being here, unpaid, to help folks here. He puts up with alot of crap but keeps coming back.


----------

